

How To Rock Your First Public Speaking Engagement - joelrunyon
http://joelrunyon.com/two3/first-speaking-engagement

======
carlesfe

      Slow The @#$! Down
    

This is number one on the list for a reason. It is very, very important to
speak slowly and make pauses when needed.

Here's a good trick: have a bottle of water and take a sip from time to time.
Five seconds of silence are useful to recover that lost minds that had been
wandering for the last five minutes of your presentation. Silence gets
audience back.

~~~
joelrunyon
When I finally stopped acting like I had to race through my talk as fast as
humanly possible, I finally started to calm down and actually focus on what I
was talking about. The water trick is a good excuse for you to pause from time
to time and take a break without it seeming awkward or forced.

